# Pedigree puppy food ?? Good or not so good ?



## Freespirit (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello everybody, glad to join this Forum! 
I was wondering what food do you all feed your puppy? We got our puppy for three weeks now and continued feeding him Pedigree Vital for puppies same as the breeder was feeding him. He now started to have soft poops, so I am not sure if its because of the food, treats or other causes ??? I am stopping giving him the treats now just in case! 
Also, he has been wormed about 10 days ago by the vet and before as well by the breeder.
I also read somewhere that overfeeding might be the cause for soft poop?? Any advice ? 
Dexter is now 11 weeks old and we're feeding him according to the Pedigree package, about 300 grams divided in three meals. Is this too much ?
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Personally, I wouldn't feed any grocery store brand kibbles. I know a lot of people on this forum like Fromm, which is a wonderful food. When my dog was a pup, I switched her food around 3-4 different times because she was having soft poops. We tried Taste of the wild, Acana, Merrick, and finally switched her to Natures Variety Instinct mixed with Orijen. Both are on the pricey end, but she hasn't had any gas or soft stools since I put her on it. I also mix canned food in with it and she gets a raw Stella & Chewy's patty for dinner but this sometimes is too rich on a puppies stomach. If you have a costco nearby, many of their foods are high quality, and low in price. Wellness is also a good brand and most puppies do well on it. Just make sure the food you buy is for all life stages, or made specifically for puppies. 

As far as feeding schedule - Definitely feed three times a day. Once he is full grown, three times a day won't be needed. Be careful you are only allowing the recommended feeding guidelines. Over feeding can cause your puppy to grow too fast, which can be harmful to his bones in the long run. Of course, puppies do need a lot of extra nutrition at a young age, but overfeeding can be harmful to his health. 

Also, I recommend checking out the thread on dog food recalls before buying any food, as many popular brands are on recall right now.

Welcome to the forum and good luck! :wave:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

The things I don't like about Pedigree is the first ingredient is corn, second is poultry-by-products.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

What brothers me most about pedigree is their use of BHA. I am not sure what you have available to you... but I would personally prefer to use Pro Plan or Eukanuba puppy if you can....or even Purina one over pedigree.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The problem is if they do not name all the meats contained in the food, they can put anything in the mix. This is where all the rumors of dead pets going into dog food comes from.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree with others that you can do much, much better than pedigree. However, if your pups was previously doing fine on it (formed stools) & now is not, I would be looking at removing any treats which it seems like you have done. As for the amount, the bags often have you feed more than what is actually required, though with pedigree being mostly filler, I have no clue what a good amount would be.

If stools do not return to normal, I would be headed off to the vet for an exam & fecal. Very well could be coccidia or giardia.


----------



## Freespirit (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you all, we're monitoring his poops now for the next couple of days and on Thursday we're going to the vet anyway for his 2nd vaccination so we will mention it then! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Where are you located? Since you discussed food in grams I'm guessing not the US.


----------



## Freespirit (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm in England ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

our newbie Kai has had tummy trouble.. Talk w the vet about food and no Pedigree. Fat and protein type etc makes a big difference. Go with a clean protein...no byproducts...We had too much experience with Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

If you go to this site you can see a review of just about any dog food. Please note the Pedigree analysis then check out the top rated foods and make your decisions. I hope this helps. New or Recently Updated Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Advisor


----------

